
Can Science Survive? - Amorymeltzer
https://themultidisciplinarian.com/2016/02/16/can-science-survive/
======
PaulHoule
Lotsa issues.

Back in the bad old days at Cornell, back when there was still an Engineering
Library with paper volumes, you could go in the stacks and it was really
obvious that there were multiple shelving units filled with certain
conferences that went on and on but never produced any real results. (Internet
QoS, for example.)

There are also are areas that are promising where hardly any research gets
funded. (For instance, in the US you would think that RDF and the semantic web
are completely blackballed for getting research funding)

Talk to a scientist and he will tell you a pound is still worth a pound and
that academic freedom is alive and well, but they go ahead filling out grant
proposals in the sterile areas that are funded and leave it to the grad
students, to be worked like racehorses and discarded, to grumble about what
might have been.

